# Best WWE Breasts of All-Time: Round 1: Torrie Wilson vs. Nikki Bella



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This one is close so I will vote Torrie since I have seen her completely topless :homer


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Torrie's looked so natural that you would never guess they were fake. So perfect looking. At times Nikki's does look fake.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Nikki Bella:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Why do you have to make me chooooooooooooose, Nikki by a slight edge. The man who did her boobjob deserves a medal


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

nikki bella's got her the title. torrie never won any belt lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Torrie kada


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

I feel like this is an unfair 1st round matchup...

Both have spectacular breasts and could be a potential finals match.

The unfortunate thing here is we've seen Torrie's in their nude glory and know how great they are, while WWE won't let Nikki show hers.

Obviously, Torrie is going to win based on that.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Which ones are real?

I'm guessing neither. I vote NO ONE!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

This is too hard. :cry


----------



## Dextrosity (Jan 27, 2014)

Torrie all the way for me.
















:zayn3:trips5kada:steebiej:tucky:banderas


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

MERPER said:


> The unfortunate thing here is we've seen Torrie's in their nude glory and know how great they are, while WWE won't let Nikki show hers.


As close as it gets


----------



## MERPER (Jun 4, 2014)

^^^ yeah that first moment was glorious.... never saw the 2nd one before though...

I wish Nikki would find a way to pose for playboy despite WWE's hypocritical stance, I mean Cena is apparently going to be butt naked in a movie this summer (stunt cock, but still)... 

as I've said before, it's not like WWE needs to promote it like they once did with the torrie and sable covers.... just ignore it on your programming... young kids who don't even know what a playboy is aren't going to magically find out


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

It's a shame that Nikki has never showed us them and never will. She's said on TD that she'd never get naked in front of a camera and on Countdown she said that she wouldn't have done a bra and panties match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Torrie Wilson for sure


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Da fuck bro.

I will never vote against Torrie, sorry Nikki


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Nikki Bella has the greatest tits in the history of pro wrestling...but she's a Bella so people will vote against her.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't stand fake tits... please say there is actually a few choices coming up at some point that are natural. They win by default.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Ratman said:


> It's a shame that Nikki has never showed us them and never will. She's said on TD that she'd never get naked in front of a camera and on Countdown she said that she wouldn't have done a bra and panties match.


Well Lita and Trish did bra and panties match so what chance would Nikki not do a bra and panties. It's not like she would win the women title in the AE or Ruthless Aggresion Era


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Torrie I am afraid! :O


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

BEST THREAD EVER! Damn this is like choosing between two of my children...
Based off the gifs and pics I choose Torrie.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not usually a particular fan of fake breasts, but Nikki's are just magnificant for a pair of fakes; so I have to go with her.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)




----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

Torrie


----------



## Vixxxenn (Dec 12, 2014)

torrie in a landslide btw what is she up to these days? haven't heard anything about her in a while


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Easy Torrie Wilson


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

RLStern said:


> Nikki Bella:


Gotta go with this.

Nikki.


----------

